# Here it is Smoked Tator Tot Hotdish



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I didn't really have a good place to put this so I put it under Wild Game since I used my family's venison burger.
Well this started lastnight when I smoked my burger instead of browning it in the frying pan. I was smoking a Porketta so I make seperate chambers one for the Porketta and one for the burger.



Here is the burger all done ready to rest for the night.


The tator tot hotdish all spiced up and ready for the tator tots and the smoker.


All loaded with tator tots ready for the smoker.


I put it on the smoker at 325-375 for a hour and a half and here is what came out 





Another shot.


Updates to follow in a few minutes once I eat this baby.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow its as good as I hoped it would be!!!! How can you not love a smoked tator tot hotdish and eating pinkish burger in it. Loving it! You should see the smoke ring on those Tator Tots. hahahaha Just kidding.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

yo dude that looks too good, what all is in there???
i say cover it with some sausage gravy and you got as weiner!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Burger on the bottom then put some mixed veggies and a can of cream of mushroom soup and then put tator tots on the top. Man this was good. I can't wait for the wife to get home then we will get an honest opinion. I usually put katchup and horshradish sauce all over it but no need this time. It was too good!!


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

can i come over?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh yea and I also seasoned the burger as I smoked it and I also added a bunch of random seasonings before added the tator tots.


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

You didn't say which wood you used for the smoke.  Which one did you use?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

I used my UDS filled with Lump wood and put apple chips in it. This won't be my last one thats for sure.


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm part Irish so taters talk to me. Nice job!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

You sure could have.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 9, 2010)

Smoked Tater Tot Hot Dish - that is like Whole Hand Genius! (obscure reference, sorry)

I cannot wait to pull that one out of the hat for the next family get-together.  I know my older brother is going to love it, the others...we shall see!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Well the wife seemed to like it I think I will be doing this again for sure. I will make this for sure down at deer camp this year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL----MUST have been really good:

You posted at 10:13 "before eating any", then at 10:21 you posted "how good it was". It didn't need a very long taste-test!


How 'bout emailing us some!



Bearcarver


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 9, 2010)

Great idea! We make that in the oven, but I will definately have to try that in the smoker!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea my wife and family say I don't eat I inhale my food.


----------

